# Apple TV et Canal +



## b3nji2a (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà mes parents possède Canal+ et je bénéficie donc de l'option Canal+ à la demande (via Internet), je regarde donc les programmes avec mon iMac. 
J'aimerais pouvoir profiter de tout cela sur ma TV. 

Est-il possible de retransmettre  Canal+ à la demande sur ma TV via l'Apple TV ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fpoil (1 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux toujours essayer Airfoil sur ton mac (il existe une version d'évaluation) pour voir s'il fonctionne avec silverlight sous safari.


----------



## steevos49 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Dans le même esprit, j'aimerais pouvoir visionner canal sur mon apple tv.
Vous connaissez surement l'option web de canal qui permet d'avoir canal sur iphone et ipad (il suffit d'entrer ses codes abonné)
J'utilise deja cette fonction via ma xbox360 et ça marche nickel car il y aune interface dédiée (super d'ailleurs)

La question est donc la suivante : 

y a t'il la possibilité d'installer une application canal sur l'apple tv qui me permettra d'avoir les memes avantages qu'avec ma xbox360 (canal+/canalsat / canal à la demande...)

fpoil : je ne suis pas sur qu'airfoil puisse envoyer de la video sur l'atv, il me semblait que cette appli etait dediee à l'audio

Merci aux bonnes âmes pour votre aide, car j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve aucune solution à mon (petit) problème.

A bientot.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Novembre 2011)

Il me semble bien que les dernières versions d'Aifoil transmettent la vidéo.


----------



## Toubibouw (16 Mai 2012)

Je up ce sujet car j'hésite à m'acheter une Apple TV.

J'utilise la même chose que steevos49, à la fois ma Xbox 360 pour regarder CanalSat/Canal + et Canal + à la demande. Ca marche niquel sauf que ma Xbox fait un vacarne, et j'aimerai profiter des fonctionnalités de Airplay avec l'Apple TV.

J'ai cherché sur le net mais je vois que l'Apple TV n'intègre pas Canal +/Canalsat de natif... dommage, une application existe pour palier ce défaut?


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Hello

Moi je regarde canal depuis mon iPad (qui fait office de second décodeur) via l'application canal touch. Pour en profiter sur ma Tv, je passe par AirPlay via une atv2. Ça marche nickel.


----------



## Pierre_B (30 Juin 2012)

Hello,
J'aimerais savoir comment tu as fait: ayant moi aussi Canal Touch sur iPad et une Apple Tv 2, il m'est impossiible d'utiliser AirPlay pour de la video à la demande par ex. - écran noir avec message de bridage..
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Lauange (6 Juillet 2012)

Slt Pierre

Je n'ai rien fait de particulier. J'ai simplement saisi l'identifiant et mdp de mon abonnement à canal.


----------



## j.pierron (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

L'application ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien
Regardez les commentaires sur iTunes
La théorie,c'est que tu cliques sur le petit logo AirPlay, et il te demande le mot de passé AirPlay
Je teste
Avec l'ipad, ça roule
Avec l'iPhone affiche cette vidéo est en lecture sur AirPlay, 30 s, et plus rien
L'imac pas possible, pour le moment AirPlay est reservé à iTunes sur Mac os, la prochaine version 10.8, le gèrera, un développeur pour confirmer un test


----------



## j.pierron (6 Juillet 2012)

mais avez vous bien l'option multiecran?
comme d'habitude chez canal, rien de gratuit, option payante, ou inclue dans l'abonement 5*, pas donnée
61&#8364; par mois pour c+
39,90&#8364; de plus pour canalsat

---------- Post added at 13h05 ---------- Previous post was at 12h51 ----------




j.pierron a dit:


> Bonjour
> L'imac pas possible, pour le moment AirPlay est reservé à iTunes sur Mac os, la prochaine version 10.8, le gèrera, un développeur pour confirmer un test


quoique AirFoil doit pouvoir
http://rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/


----------



## Gohan15 (6 Juillet 2012)

SalutMaintenant le pack multi écran est offert pour tout nouvel abonnement. 
Il faut créer un compte sur le site de canal+ et ensuite tu as juste à renseigner ton pseudo et ton MDP sur appli.
La meilleur pour regarder canal c'est  "canal touch"


----------



## j.pierron (6 Juillet 2012)

Bien sur
Canal fait des cadeaux au nouveaux abonnés
Et rien pour les abonnés, et rien pour ceux de 20 ans


----------



## Gohan15 (6 Juillet 2012)

C'est bizard mais canal offre le pack multi écran 
http://www.lesoffrescanal.fr/rub-canal-plus/homepage-univers-canal-plus


----------



## j.pierron (6 Juillet 2012)

Gohan15 a dit:


> C'est bizard mais canal offre le pack multi écran
> http://www.lesoffrescanal.fr/rub-canal-plus/homepage-univers-canal-plus


comme je te dis
cadeau pour attirer les abonnés
après un an, c'est fini
39,90, c'est le minimun, mais faut payer, la location du décodeur, et les options
bizarre, moi je paye 61&#8364;, c'est bien loin de tes 39,90
pour arrêter ton contrat,si tu rates la date contrat, c'est un an complet
canal voyou

allez avouez, que vous bossez pour canal


----------



## j.pierron (9 Juillet 2012)

et merci aux nouveaux abonnés
grace a eux c+ rediffuse toutes les séries passées depuis 3 ans
j'ai peut être 2 a 4 films nouveau par semaine, et pas de série regardable
canal sat deviens plus intéressant
je vais quitter c+ pour louer sur itunes, 60 , ça en fait


----------



## nikomimi (12 Juillet 2012)

j.pierron a dit:


> et merci aux nouveaux abonnés
> grace a eux c+ rediffuse toutes les séries passées depuis 3 ans
> j'ai peut être 2 a 4 films nouveau par semaine, et pas de série regardable
> canal sat deviens plus intéressant
> je vais quitter c+ pour louer sur itunes, 60 , ça en fait



C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, sa va faire 3 mois que j'ai résilier mon abo canal + pour louer directement mes films sur iTunes, et avec la carte musique jeune pour 60 euros acheter il me crédite 120 euros, très bon plans, je ne regrette absolument pas d'avoir résilier mon abo. Et j'ai bien fait gaffe à bien envoyer ma lettre 1 mois avant la fin de l'abo et tout c'est bien passer. J'espère que ce sera la même chôse pour toi. Par contre les séries sont trop chers sur iTunes, c'est le seul truc que je continue à télécharger.


----------



## MARIE89500 (6 Août 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Moi je regarde canal depuis mon iPad (qui fait office de second décodeur) via l'application canal touch. Pour en profiter sur ma Tv, je passe par AirPlay via une atv2. Ça marche nickel.


 
Bonjour,merci de me dire comment avez vous fait pour que ca marche!
j'ai achete l'apple tv 2 et j'ai l'ipad 2 et je regarde comme vous canal + et canal sat sur mon ipad et quand je souhaite passer par airplay cela me met que mon décodeur n'est pas reconnue en wifi de part la telecommande ou sinon je n'ai que le son???? j'y comprends rien !!!!Merci par vance de me venir en aide si quelqu'un à une solutiion à mon probleme


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour Marie,

J'ai la même configuration que toi. Je n'ai pas de message d'erreur comme toi. Je n'ai rien fait de particulier, hormis renseigner dans l'appli canal touch sur l'ipad l'identifiant et le mot de passe de mon compte canal+. Ensuite, je sélectionne une chaine et touche la petite icone qui permet de basculer sur l'apple TV.


----------



## MARIE89500 (8 Août 2012)

bonsoir,je n'y arrive toujours pas ,j'ai bien l'icône AirPlay et quand je clique dessus c une touche musique &#128226;pour Apple Tv ou iPad mais ce n'est pas en écran de Tv &#128250;voilà 
mais par contre canal infinity fonction sur l'Apple Tv ,j'y comprends rien ,merci par avance de me venir en aide si vous avez une solution .
bonne nuit


----------



## Hamdi94 (23 Septembre 2012)

J'ai lu tout ce qui ce dit concernant canal touch retransmis sur l apple Tv. Je vous informe que ce n'est pas possible possible. C est une question de droits. Canal n'autorise pas ce mode de diffusion. Car canal propose une parade, c'est la location d'un décodeur TNT avec lecteur de carte canal qui retransmet les chaînes canal sans canal à la demande. Cette option coûte 6 euros par mois. 
Néanmoins il te reste la seule possibilité de brancher ton pc portable sur ta Tv et regarder de cette manière.


----------



## Lamar (31 Décembre 2012)

Je relance cette discussion, à deux niveaux :
anecdotique : je viens de me voir proposer l'abonnement à Canal, non seulement pour 16  par mois pendant un an (j'ai déjà noté la date pour ne pas louper la résiliation dans un an), mais avec en plus un chèque de 100  à mettre sur mon compte. Sympa Canal pour les nouveaux (par contre quand j'étais abonné pendant plus de 10 ans, rien, pas un cadeau, pas une offre).

Sur le sujet :
J'arrive à voir Canal et les différentes chaines déclinées, mais pour basculer sur mon Apple TV 2, ça ne me donne que le son. 
Une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?
Pouvoir faire basculer Canal sur ma 2° tv serait un vrai confort.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (1 Janvier 2013)

Hello

C'est fini, on ne peut plus envoyer la vidéo en AirPlay depuis plus d'un mois.


----------



## Lamar (3 Janvier 2013)

Ça a été annoncé officiellement par Canal ?


----------



## Lauange (4 Janvier 2013)

Non mais ça ne fontionne plus, même en mirorring.


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Janvier 2013)

Autre alternative : démodulateur réseau sous Linux de type Dreambox ou Vu +.
Installation d'un Hypercam qui permet de lire les carte 18 ou 39 : je précise cela permet à l'appareil d'accepter ce type de carte et non de visionner les chaîne cryptées gratuitement.
Le décodeur étant sur réseau il existe des App comme DreamboxLive.
D'ailleurs quelque que soit le mode de réception (TNT Herztien, cable ou satellite) branché sur le démodulateur le flux vidéo de celui est récupérable sur n'importe quel ordinateur via VLC et sur les App comme Dreamboxlive ou istremagate.
Ça évite de louer le décodeur canal + et d'éviter l'abonnement multi écran.


----------



## rbhack (14 Janvier 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Non mais ça ne fontionne plus, même en mirorring.



Donc ça ne marche pas via AirPlay, mais est-ce que cela fonctionne via l'adaptateur HDMI ?
Avez-vous pu tester ?

Merci pour les infos en tout cas


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Janvier 2013)

Lamar a dit:


> J'arrive à voir Canal et les différentes chaines déclinées, mais pour basculer sur mon Apple TV 2, ça ne me donne que le son.
> Une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?
> Pouvoir faire basculer Canal sur ma 2° tv serait un vrai confort.
> Merci de votre aide.



Comme déjà indiqué, ce n'est pas possible simplement. Canal, comme les autres chaînes commerciales d'ailleurs, bride la fonction Airplay pour l'empêcher de transmettre la vidéo. Elle l'autorise sur Canalplay infinity, leur service Svod  mais pas sur C+/canal Sat ou sur le replay (Appli Canal Touch)

Il y a des solutions de contournements mais elles restent complexes. Mais d'ici à quelques mois, des solutions simples devraient apparaitre sur le marché, comme celles-ci par exemple : http://www.s2pmag.ch/?p=14364
http://www.airstash.com/#entertainment







Voilà.


----------

